# Heat pump on US ID.4?



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

Has anyone been able to confirm whether the ID.4 sold in the US will have a heat pump? Will it possibly be part of the AWD package?


----------



## salant76 (Dec 29, 2020)

As of right now the heat pump is not an option on any ID.4 (for the US market). There is a rumor that it will be an option on the US built ID.4.

BTW The ID.4 with AWD does get the heated electric windshield as part of the AWD option.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Many in the US are hoping that a heat pump will be optionally available on the AWD model which appears to be the "cold weather" variant of choice and thereby has/will have such focus and options.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

VW Canada says it's ID.4 will have a heat pump. Here's hoping


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

No Heat Pump on the initial USA FE's and Pro's.  Likely on the latter year AWD models however.

Yes, it appears Canada will get a heat pump on even the initial RWD vehicles.


----------



## Maribo (Dec 7, 2015)

I wonder if it is possible to drive my US-bought ID.4 up to Canada, and have them install a heat pump and any relevant software.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

In my albeit just one week New England experience with my ID.4 FE I find the electric radiant heat to be perfectly adequate. The combination of seat/steering wheel heat and the radiant cabin work well, as does the "pre-conditioning" via the Car-Net App. Even when not pre-heating (took me a few days to figure it all out) the seat/wheel heat very quickly.
So I'm not missing a heat pump. 
Caveat: Have only been in low 40 degf temps, so next Winter sub-freezing will be the real test. 
btw: VW recommends pre-conditioning the vehicle as that also warms the battery (it likes to be at 77 degf) for optimal operation.


----------



## Snow Drift (Mar 8, 2021)

Huey52 said:


> Many in the US are hoping that a heat pump will be optionally available on the AWD model which appears to be the "cold weather" variant of choice and thereby has/will have such focus and options.


This would be great as the RWD will sell poorly where it snows. RWD is really for southwest and southeastern US.



Huey52 said:


> In my albeit just one week New England experience with my ID.4 FE I find the electric radiant heat to be perfectly adequate. The combination of seat/steering wheel heat and the radiant cabin work well, as does the "pre-conditioning" via the Car-Net App. Even when not pre-heating (took me a few days to figure it all out) the seat/wheel heat very quickly.
> So I'm not missing a heat pump.
> Caveat: Have only been in low 40 degf temps, so next Winter sub-freezing will be the real test.
> btw: VW recommends pre-conditioning the vehicle as that also warms the battery (it likes to be at 77 degf) for optimal operation.


The benefit of the HP is not really cabin temperature, but better battery efficiency in the cold. I had a Model 3 w/o HP and now we have a Model Y w/ HP. Yes, I do think the Y cabin warms up quicker, but if you watch Tesla videos, like Bjorn, comparing the two, the Teslas w/ HP do a lot better in the cold weather regarding range/efficiency as they don't scavenge energy to create heat.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Heat pumps work well until the temperature goes below 40F. Effectiveness is very limited below 25F. If it is15-20F outside the heat pump will be working hard and not able to maintain the desired inside temperature. Resistance elements will be needed anyway to supplement the heat pump in order to keep warm. One would need to balance the cost, added complexity ( read as repairs) vs any added benefit. Like home heat pumps, if one lives in an area with moderate winters ( NC, GA, MD, DE) they would work fine. In MI, VT, MN, MT?.... forget it. For the latter heat pumps would work OK in spring and fall only. Heat pumps can help in some situations but I would pass. When I do eventually get an electric vehicle, we will use it for numerous local short trips ( 1-10 miles) all year round and will be able to charge at home. These types of trips are ideal for BEVs and not ideal ( actually the worst) for IC engines. For such short trips I would forget the heat pump for BEV and accept a shorter range. We will keep an IC powered car for long trips ( e.g. interstate) without needing to deal with waiting to recharge on the highway. By the way, when many folks drive BEVs on the highway, the charging process will be unbearable unless there are more than a hundred fast chargers at each highway station. Even then, there will likely be a line.


----------



## Snow Drift (Mar 8, 2021)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> Heat pumps work well until the temperature goes below 40F. Effectiveness is very limited below 25F. If it is15-20F outside the heat pump will be working hard and not able to maintain the desired inside temperature. Resistance elements will be needed anyway to supplement the heat pump in order to keep warm. One would need to balance the cost, added complexity ( read as repairs) vs any added benefit. Like home heat pumps, if one lives in an area with moderate winters ( NC, GA, MD, DE) they would work fine. In MI, VT, MN, MT?.... forget it. For the latter heat pumps would work OK in spring and fall only. Heat pumps can help in some situations but I would pass. When I do eventually get an electric vehicle, we will use it for numerous local short trips ( 1-10 miles) all year round and will be able to charge at home. These types of trips are ideal for BEVs and not ideal ( actually the worst) for IC engines. For such short trips I would forget the heat pump for BEV and accept a shorter range. We will keep an IC powered car for long trips ( e.g. interstate) without needing to deal with waiting to recharge on the highway. By the way, when many folks drive BEVs on the highway, the charging process will be unbearable unless there are more than a hundred fast chargers at each highway station. Even then, there will likely be a line.


Bjorn is in Norway and likes the heat pump in Teslas better than without. It gets pretty cold there.

BEVs are fine for long trips, just need one with a proper infrastructure for DC charging. I could drive to Florida from NY right now and not think about it. The Tesla nav calculates when/where/how long to stop. Usually less than 20 minutes. After driving for 200+ miles I think I'd like to use the bathroom and grab a bite to eat.


----------

